# System three



## Graybeard (Mar 19, 2019)

Anyone use system three? Looking to cast objects in the rim of platters. Too big for pressure pot. Any other recommendations?


----------



## rhossack (Mar 28, 2019)

Get a hold of Jason from https://royalpalmresin.com/

You don't need a pressure pot to cast with this and it's crystal clear

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

